

Show HN: HN clone for science - nurik

Hi, I installed that HN clone for all things science. Most likely there are already others out there already, but I thought it's worth a try. Let me know what you think about the idea and what features you would like to see...a search function is on its way...Thanks in advance! http://www.heurekalab.com
======
kasmura
This could be cool for computer science only too.

------
getonit
<http://www.heurekalab.com>

